# Virus.ca - Very Nice showcase site



## MapleDots__ (Nov 11, 2020)

[h]Virus.ca[/h]


One of my good friends Nafti (member here) has the domain virus.ca.

*Now that is a showpiece website instead of a static lander.*


Way to go Nafti, one of the best showcase sites I have seen.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you for the shoutout Mapledots. 

Would be nice if more people followed what’s recommended on there.


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 21, 2020)

Virus.ca looks amazing


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Really impressive and professional looking Nafti!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Yes, nafti took down the virus website in favour of a lander.

I contacted him and said he had to put the site back up, it absolutely makes the domain.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank you [notify]jaydub[/notify] and [notify]DomainTrader[/notify]

I paid a guy from another forum for that one. He’s very professional and great prices if anyone wants any work done.


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 23, 2020)

Interestingly virus dot com launched this week 

Maybe you want to contact them


----------



## Nafti (Nov 23, 2020)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> Interestingly virus dot com launched this week
> 
> Maybe you want to contact them


Their site looks very, very well done. They also probably spent a lot more than I did to get the site up! :lol:

I may indeed shoot them an email. Thanks.


----------



## RedRider (Nov 23, 2020)

Found an interesting link here
http://virus.us/

A pretty basic way to advertise domains


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 23, 2020)

[notify]Nafti[/notify]

On mobile the stats for Canada and Worldwide are not working correctly. 
On desktop they are but on mobile they have the same statistics for both.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 23, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> @Nafti
> 
> On mobile the stats for Canada and Worldwide are not working correctly.
> On desktop they are but on mobile they have the same statistics for both.


[notify]MapleDots[/notify] Yes, there is a glitch on mobile for whatever reason. For me, when I scroll too fast on mobile, it gets funky. If you scroll normally, it appears to be ok. Or if you scroll too fast but then back to the top, it seems to be ok again.  Not sure why it’s doing that. It’s a free script I had installed.


----------



## Nafti (Nov 23, 2020)

RedRider said:
			
		

> Found an interesting link here
> http://virus.us/
> 
> A pretty basic way to advertise domains


That and a basic way to overprice for pretty much everything they have listed.


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 23, 2020)

COM = Commerce
NET = Network
BIZ = Business 
MOBI = Mobile 

US = Useless


----------



## mcm (Feb 16, 2022)

Check out virus.ca now...


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 16, 2022)

HaHa  someone named Elon must have bought it!!


----------



## Groot (Feb 17, 2022)

loool not again haha


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 17, 2022)

mcm said:
			
		

> virus.ca



Well, when will morons.ca point to the same WikipediA page??


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 17, 2022)

Eby said:
			
		

> Well, when will morons.ca point to the same WikipediA page??



I would double like that if I could

 *THUMBSUP*  *THUMBSUP*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 17, 2022)

Our Prime Minister made it all the way to TMZ

https://www.tmz.com/2022/02/17/elon-musk-compare-justin-trudeau-hitler-truckers-protest-canada/

You know you're doing something wrong when TMZ writes about you.


----------



## Nafti (Feb 24, 2022)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> HaHa  someone named Elon must have bought it!!



I wish but maybe he needs to be tagged on Twitter. 

Before the ridiculous emergencies act was revoked yesterday, I was a little concerned on what (if anything) could be done with a .ca domain pointing to “our fearless leader”.


----------

